# Finde den Fehler nicht



## 0plan (9. Feb 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen, warum sich meine Entities nicht bewegen ? Steh wohl auf dem Schlauch.

Hier die benötigten Methoden:


```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
		super.paintComponent(g);
		drawFps(g);
		
		for(Entity e: actors){
			e.draw(g);
		}
	}
```


```
public void moveEntities(){
		for(Entity e : actors){
			e.move(delta);
		}
	}
```

[/code]


```
private void computeDelta(){
		
		delta = System.nanoTime() - last;
		last = System.nanoTime();
		fps = ((long) 1e9)/delta;
	}
```


```
public void run(){
		
		while(running){
			computeDelta();
			moveEntities();
			repaint();
	
			try {
				Thread.sleep(15);
			} catch (InterruptedException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
	}
```

ENTITY CLASS


```
public class Entity {

	public static int WIDTH = 25;
	public static int HEIGHT = 25;
	public static float MOVING_SPEED = 0.5f;
	private int dx = 1;
	private int dy = 1;
	private int x;
	private int y;
	
	public Entity(EntityType type, int x, int y){
		this.x = x;
		this.y = y;
	}
	
	public void move(long delta){
		x += (MOVING_SPEED * (delta/1e9));
	}
	
	public void draw(Graphics g){
		g.setColor(Color.RED);
		g.fillRect(x, y, WIDTH, HEIGHT);
	}
}
```

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## xehpuk (9. Feb 2012)

Was ergibt denn 
	
	
	
	





```
delta/1e9
```
? 0?


----------



## 0plan (9. Feb 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, hab vergessen den dynamischen X-Wert DX zu addieren.


----------

